# Locator map for IAP members?



## randyrls (May 15, 2010)

There was a locator map for IAP members on Frappr, but Frappr has closed down.

I located a different but similar service that looks much like Frappr called MyGuestMap. Is it worth it to create a locator map on MyGuestMap?

You can post as much or as little information as you desire in your map entry.


----------



## alphageek (May 15, 2010)

Acutally... given that people already post their location into the DB (optionally)... I would be willing to bet a google maps mashup wouldn't be hard at all.  The API isn't that tough to tie up.


----------



## Mark (May 15, 2010)

I liked Frappr, but they did have some problems.

I'd be up for City and State.


----------



## David Keller (May 15, 2010)

I think a map would be a great way to see how close or far we are from other members.


----------



## arkie (May 16, 2010)

Right.  And if they need my address, phone, etc, they can PM me for it.


----------



## Rfturner (May 16, 2010)

that would be really nice especially since I am a west coast guy and the majority of the pen turners are East coast


----------



## hunter-27 (May 16, 2010)

Rfturner said:


> that would be really nice especially since I am a west coast guy and the majority of the pen turners are East coast


 
You think you have it bad.  Try moving to Nebraska!


----------



## JimB (May 16, 2010)

Rfturner said:


> that would be really nice especially since I am a west coast guy and the majority of the pen turners are East coast


 
I always thought that half the people on IAP lived in Texas.


----------



## dankc908 (May 19, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> You think you have it bad. Try moving to Nebraska!


 
At least neither of you will have as much competition when you do craft shows and art fairs in your locale!!!!

Dan


PS - I've lived in Chadron and I have to concur with hunter on this one!


----------



## randyrls (May 21, 2010)

Anyone else want to vote in this poll?


----------



## stolicky (May 21, 2010)

I would not have a problem if only IAP members could see it, not guests.


----------



## phillywood (May 21, 2010)

JimB said:


> I always thought that half the people on IAP lived in Texas.


 
Well, remeber at one time in the past TX was a country LOL all by itself, plus it's in the water here that makes us Artistic. In addition, when it's hot you better not get to close to the ladies stay out of thier hair and go into the shop make pens not babies, LOL


----------



## bitshird (May 21, 2010)

Randy, I thought at one time there was such a map, but maybe it was a different forum, 



i get confused easily these days and the map could help me find my way home!!!


----------



## randyrls (May 22, 2010)

stolicky said:


> I would not have a problem if only IAP members could see it, not guests.



That is a good idea;  We will investigate to see if it is possible to key off the members login.


----------



## randyrls (May 22, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Randy, I thought at one time there was such a map, but maybe it was a different forum,
> 
> 
> 
> i get confused easily these days and the map could help me find my way home!!!




Me too!  There was a locator map on Frappr, but they are defunct.  YAHOO has a map for the YAHOO groups, but I don't know if it can be embedded in Content Management Systems (CMS).

I have looked at "GuestMap" but it is real primitive!

If anyone knows of such a mapping widget, please speak up!


----------



## David M (May 22, 2010)

would help with starting charter groups , even if it was just zip codes , could serch by the first 3 didgets......i woul be in to what ever


----------



## GoodTurns (May 22, 2010)

JimB said:


> I always thought that half the people on IAP lived in Texas.



naaaah, just half the egos!


----------

